# Recovering a security deposit



## stuartjohn (May 2, 2008)

I am sure I am not the first Expat to go through this but I need some advice. It has been well over 2 months since i vacated my rented villa in the Springs and the real estate agent accompanied by me signed off they were happy with the condition of the villa and agreed i could get my security deposit refunded. Ever since then i have been on a run around by them and to date still no refund. Can i file a complaint with the police? It is in essence stealing. Rera didnt respond. Property court doesnt seem to deal with this sort of issue. Help anyone...... need some advise on how best to proceed


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Give them an ultimatum, say 5 days for refund or you'll file a case for theft against them with the police.

Then make sure you go through with it, take the agreed docs and your passport to your local cop shop, ask to see the duty officer, he will probably not want to get too involved, so just ask him to ring them and get the money off them.

Don't be "scared" of the police, don't let them intimidate you, and tell them what YOU want to do.

Most are fine, esp the officers in the sand coloured uniforms - and the more pips on their shoulder the better!


----------



## stuartjohn (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the advice....was not sure the cops would get involved but i will give it a try


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

For many issues here the police are just fine. I have had a few dealings with them on various minor issues (no - I wasn't bad!) and they have been very helpful.

Many of the police in Dubai are local, or at least GCC nationals, so they really do want people to think well of their country. Just be very courteous and try to mention how much you like living in Dubai.

Good luck. I'd be interested to hear how you get on.

-


----------



## stuartjohn (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the tip.....I will be sure and let you know how i get on


----------

